# Baselworld 2014???



## DDD3333 (Sep 11, 2011)

Dare I ask...is anyone attending Baselworld this week?

I think we all have low expectations but I would much rather hear what a forum member has to report about the Anonimo presentation than have to simply rely on PR materials.

Anonimo are located in Hall 2, International Brands&#8230;in what looks like a B location (to be polite)&#8230;

http://www.baselworld.com/en-US/The-Show/HallFloorPlans.aspx


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Rob Caplan, of Topper Jewelers, a site sponsor, is attending, and has shown interest in Anonimo in the past, so I am sure if there is anything worth reporting, he will let us know.


----------



## ericfeuer (Feb 8, 2007)

lol, no expectations from me....


----------



## DDD3333 (Sep 11, 2011)

Timefleas-

Thanks - if nothing else I hope some idependent bloggers venture past. It sounds like the big boys want to dominate is year (softer market)...3 floors and 1,500 sq meters of PP?


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Evgeny is going as well, so hopefully he can provide us with some insight into what's going on with the brand...though I'm definitely not expecting anything to even remotely pique my interest.


----------



## DDD3333 (Sep 11, 2011)

Phunkey-Monkey&#8230;good to hear.

Yeah, I think I simply want to know if the final chapter has been written from our perspective. 

The entire situation remains frustrating because many Anonimo fans had ideas which could have (should have) been listened to. Rebranding could commence with nothing more than one great new dive piece which grabbed the media attention. I would be excited if a designer had been found who could distill the essence of the original Anonimo&#8230;

I hope it is a good Baselworld but as noted above, I think the global market has softened to a degree and the larger companies will make a focused effort to consolidate their position. I think smaller, newer entities are going to find it very difficult to enter the market unless they have a unique and distinct character.


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

Hey guys, yes I will be going, most likely on Saturday. Not sure if I manage to get enough time to go to the Anonimo's booth, it is indeed located in a very low-grade part of the Exhibition populated mostly by fashion brands and el-cheapo mechanicals of questionable providence on display. Last year I was super keen to see the new "re-born" Collection so it did made sense to take a detour and see what was on offer from Anonimo but to be honest, by now I've lost all of my interest in the new company and their cretinous attitude to the customer and horrible designs are not warranting taking precious time off from Patek, Rolex, Glashutte etc I am also pretty much sure that they will also not have a single production model watch for inspection - will be same toy-like prototypes with crazy mismatching hands, no movements and above all, cased in those cheap Chinese shiny PVD cases that go for $50 a pop on fleabay and make even well-hardened watch connoisseur cringe in agony. Their site still littered with computer renderings so I see no chance of holding a real watch anytime soon. My guess is that they will try to pre-sell a certain # of units before commencing the production so their risk outlay is low, but good luck with that, I doubt they'd find anyone crazy enough to pre-order even a dozen of these "creations" just on pure pedigree of the watch, let alone those ridiculous price ranges that they want to sell these pieces for...


----------



## DDD3333 (Sep 11, 2011)

Korneevy -

Yes, I think the location is worse than last year and seems a strange place to position themselves (literally and figuratively). There isn't too much else interesting in the vicinity. 

Don't worry about Anonimo too much&#8230;but if you see anything else from other brands that are outstanding, let us know. I am kind of curious to see what the likes of Rolex come up with this year, they have promoted the idea they are going to release some interesting models/variants...I think there will be a lot of press releases tomorrow.

Regardless, have yourself a great day on Saturday!!


----------



## ericfeuer (Feb 8, 2007)

i would love for someone to ask the Anonimo guys how they could abandon their customers and leave us with literally zero support, no replacement parts etc...


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

ericfeuer said:


> i would love for someone to ask the Anonimo guys how they could abandon their customers and leave us with literally zero support, no replacement parts etc...


I bet you they'd have a stack of copies of their "statement to our dear customers" off their Facebook page, which they'd hand out to everyone who enters their booth before even showing the watches


----------



## DDD3333 (Sep 11, 2011)

Today a new Militare watch popped up on the website&#8230;. _Militare Alpini Chrono._

_Fairly minimal, interesting pushers and nice hands&#8230;pretty cool in the CG rendering. Definitely better than anything else seen to date, though I want to see more before deciding they have taken a better direction._


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

More about this here


----------



## ericfeuer (Feb 8, 2007)

$12k USD,,,thats funny



KUNISMAN said:


> View attachment 1433665
> 
> More about this here


----------



## whywatch9 (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't really understand why would they messed with something that worked before (products) and left the things (customer service/management/price point/etc) that should be fixed to rot...


----------



## DDD3333 (Sep 11, 2011)

Dear oh dear...it's one step forward and two back. 

Thank for the link Kunisman. Priced at US$10,000 to US$12,000? Absurd, totally absurd. We're in JLC territory with a Selita?


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

Pricing is out of whack but about 50% if not more. These pieces may - a big may - sell at $4-5k range or bit less... This is more expensive than IWC, JCL and even Panerai for similar offerings with better quality movements and brand power. Boy ohhh boy. Someone with half brain and a million bucks, pls get this brand.


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

They're living in a Dream World it would seem...12k USD is absurd!


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

There has been a lot of bashing of the "new" Anonimo--all completely justified I think--but I will have to say that I actually like the patina-bronze dial, bronze Militare, though of course the price, if correct ($12K), is absurd--however, Anonimo prices have ALWAYS been absurd, even the historic models. They effectively priced themselves out of business the first time around, and this current effort seems to suggest that they have learned nothing from the past--quite unfortunate. 

The real crime here, however, is their stated and obviously intentional failure to address its past responsibilities as owner of the brand, and cop out rather than help out with repairing and servicing the models produced previous to the new ownership. For that reason alone, I would never buy a new Anonimo, no matter how attractive, no matter how reasonably priced, until they own up to their past responsibilities.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Don't waist your precious time with Abomino/Anonimimic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDD3333 (Sep 11, 2011)

Reverting back to last year a number of points were made that the new Anonimo appearing to take styling cues from 'Jean Richard'&#8230;and I am not sure if I remember there might have been talk (as opposed to gossip) about a tangible input/connection.

The connection (spurious or not) can also be made this year. The Militare bronze watch with the distressed bronze dial (that Timefleas noted) has appeared on one other watch&#8230;. the Jean Richard Terrascape. Ever more generic.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

I made some pictures. They had a small stand and nothing appealing (imho). So glad I have an old Polluce. Pictures taken with my phone but here is an impression.


----------



## TheRegulator (Oct 25, 2011)

Prototypes or functioning pieces? Didn't the same thing happen last year?


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

I would have asked to hold one of their pieces of crap and then handed them yours and said this is An Anonimo.


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

TheRegulator said:


> Prototypes or functioning pieces? Didn't the same thing happen last year?


There was not a single production model there. Only prototypes without the movements. To be honest, I dont think there is much hope of seeing any of these watches being released to the market, fundamentals of supply vs demand vs pricing are just not there and they would be naive or stupid not to realise it.


----------



## DDD3333 (Sep 11, 2011)

Glengoyne17 -

Thanks so much for posting the photos! Really appreciated.

At least we have a clear idea about what is or isn't going on.

We have all of last year's generic to bad versions of the Militare&#8230;and one new half-decent version which echoes the historic Anonimo. 2 years to get to this point?

The strangest thing to note (the shrinking website had indicated this) is all models have been dropped but for the Militare. It's a distinctive case but not one I ever thought led Anonimo as a brand, so I can't comprehend (at least for now) why all the eggs have been placed in that basket.

I understand dropping the Dino Zei models -maybe no agreement was reached with DZ to continue them anyway. I could see dropping the Chronoscopio and sticking with three handed models for now and then not thinking about a chronograph until the line was re-established.

However, I think at least three other watches should be in production. I would have opted to also keep the Sailor Diver as a basic watch and attempted to make it a bright, fun (dials and graphics) entry level watch. I would use the Millimetri/Polluce as a dressier sports watch.

Finally I would rework the Marlin. If the case proved too expensive, lose the bezel screws, move the helium valve from 10 o'clock back to 2 o'clock to twin with the Millimetri and establish a family identity. Rework the dial and hands (much more minimal) but add a dive bezel - attempt to produce a really sublime, serious diver that screamed Anonimo. All the watches should be offered on either great leather, a reworked and more sensibly priced bracelet and a quality rubber strap.

I just do not see relying solely on the Militare case is going to generate anywhere near the interest needed to re-launch the line - the unique case will simply not appeal to everyone. The website stated new models were going to be introduced at this Baselworld&#8230;where were they?


----------



## ericfeuer (Feb 8, 2007)

Priceless...


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

I also checked the dealer part on their site but see none. People who like these (....) must know where to find them. Few weeks ago I emailed them, never even got a reply. Looks like they are afraid of people/customers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

Here's a cynical thought...or perhaps a thought about a very cynical business plan. If the new owners inherited a bunch of remaining stock, they might want to create the appearance of a company that is still active, to prevent this existing stock from dropping in value. This Basel showing seems, quite literally to show about the lowest amount of investment possible...just enough to say, "We're not dead yet!" The day that their official demise occurs is the day that those remaining pieces lose the final 90% of their value.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

The remaining stock was liquidated in a fire sale online on the old Anonimo site just before ownership was transferred--there is, however, a lot of existing "new old stock" out there--in the hands of distributors and "investors" who bought up the remaining stock just prior to the final liquidation. My understanding is that new Anonimo owns virtually nothing physical with regards to old Anonimo.


----------



## HistoricDNAnonimo (Apr 8, 2013)

if historic anonimo would have made this, be honest a lot of us would have gone crazy 
innovative, clean, details, upper class anonimo, now changing price and then we are history forever...not more then a footnote


----------



## HistoricDNAnonimo (Apr 8, 2013)

KUNISMAN said:


> View attachment 1433665
> 
> 
> if historic anonimo would have made this, be honest a lot of us would have gone crazy
> innovative, clean, details, upper class anonimo, now changing price and then we are history forever...not more then a footnote


----------

